# Der kleine ABC Notation Guide



## Daymon (15. Juni 2007)

Da gestern ja das neue Notationssystem aufgespielt wurde und ich mich bereits eine
Weile damit beschäftigt habe, möchte ich hier einmal mein Wissen mit euch teilen.

Zunächst einmal, was ist eigentlich die ABC Notation. Ich möchte dazu die Wikipedia zitieren:



> Die ABC-Musiknotation ist ein nichtkommerzieller, offener Standard zur Notation von
> Musik in einem Textformat (ASCII). Dieser Text kann von bestimmten
> Notensatzprogrammen, Notenbild-, Tabulatur- und MIDI-erzeugenden Programmen sowie
> einigen Audio-Playern verstanden werden. Er kann aber auch als einfache Form der
> ...




Wer die normale Notenschrift beherrscht, der sollte sich auch in der abc Sprache schnell zurechtfinden können, die Seite
http://www.walshaw.plus.com/abc/software.html bietet dazu hervorragende Tutorials, allerdings auf englisch.

LOTRO ist nun in der Lage, ausserhalb des Spieles erstellte .abc Dateien ingame wiedergeben zu können, allerdings mit Einschränkungen.
So sind zum Beispiel keine Akkorde möglich und zu hohe oder niedrige Oktaven sind leider auch nicht drin.

Um mit dem musizieren zu beginnen müsst ihr zunächst in eurem Eigene Dateien\The Lords of the Rings Online Ordner einen neuen Ordner namens
"Music" erstellen. Hier kommen die .abc Dateien rein.

Nun geht ihr ins Spiel, nehmt das Instrument eurer Wahl in die Hand, gebt /musik ein und dann folgendes:

/spielen "datei"

wobei "datei" durch den Dateinamen des .abc Files ersetzt wird welches ihr spielen wollt.

Entweder funktioniert es nun reibungslos oder aber ihr bekommt eine Fehlermeldung, die euch genau sagt in welcher Zeile und Spalte etwas nicht stimmt.
Vermutlich ist dann ein Ton zu hoch oder zu niedrig und ihr müsst noch einmal Hand anlegen.

Übrigens sieht es mit den Noten folgendermaßen aus:

C,, D,, E,, F,, G,, A,, B,, 
*C, D, E, F, G, A, B, C D E F G A B c d e f g a b c'*
d' e' f' g' a' b' c'' etc.

LOTRO unterstützt nur die fett gedruckten Noten. Die , bedeuten eine tiefere Tonlage, die ' eine höhere. ,, und '' sind dann eben noch tiefer bzw höher.
Bekommt ihr zb eine Fehlermeldung dass in Zeile 27, Spalte 3 der Ton zu hoch ist, öffnet ihr die Datei in einem Editor, geht zu dieser Position und ändert
zb das d' in ein d.

Ihr müsst da eben etwas rumprobieren, wenn ihr kein Musikprofi seid, so dass es sich gut anhört.

Und nun stelle ich euch noch einige nützliche Programme vor, mit denen es möglich ist aus handelsüblichen Midi Dateien, .abc Dateien zu machen.

Hier wäre zunächst einmal das Freewaretool mid2abc, welches ihr hier bekommt:

http://claremusic.tripod.com/tunes/mid2abc.zip

Einfach starten, unter File "Import Midi" klicken, das gewünschte Midi File auswählen und ok klicken.
Hier könnt ihr dann eure Änderungen je nach Wunsch vornehmen und das ganze dann unter Files "Save as..." im LOTRO Music Ordner als .abc Datei speichern.

Es wäre aber gut, wenn man vorher noch am MIDI selbst arbeiten würde, denn so roh umgewandelt kann man die .abc Dateien nicht immer perfekt abspielen,
da es ja meist mehrere Spuren von verschiedenen Instrumenten gibt.

Hierfür gibt es wiederum ein Freeware Programm namens Anvil Studio, mit dem ihr eigene Midi Stücke erstellen könnt und vorhandene Stücke bearbeitet.
Ihr könnt Spuren aus dem Track damit löschen, oder aber auch mehrere Spuren zusammenlegen.
Hier ist Spielerei und Neugier gefragt, das meiste davon ist jedoch selbsterklärend.

http://anvil-studio.softonic.de/


Als Beispiel, damit ihr was zum testen habt, hier schonmal ein kleines Liedchen von Giddily aus dem offiziellen US Forum, am besten auf einer Laute gespielt:


```
X:1
T:Newfies Dory
Z:Giddily
M: 2/4
L: 1/16
Q:1/4=120
K:F

AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 AG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 Ac|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed c_B AG|FD EF GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed cB AG|FD EF GC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 AG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 Ac|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed c_B AG|FD EF GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed cB AG|FD EF GC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 AG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 Ac|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed c_B AG|FD EF GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|dc Ac dc Ac|dc/2d/2 cA GE Gc|
dc Ac dc Ac|de/2f/2 ed cG Ac|de/2f/2 ed cB AG|FD EF GC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D2 AG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GF EG AC EG|
AD DC D2 FG|AF GA c=B ce|dA FA =BA GA|GE DC D4-|
D8-|D8|
```

In eurem Music Ordner als .abc Datei speichern und ingame abspielen, viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=12060


----------



## Daymon (15. Juni 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=12060



Jup, aber dies hier ist ein kompletter Guide der ruhig für sich selbst stehen sollte, danke aber für den Hinweis.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2007)

Hübsche Zusammenfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd's in meinem Übersichtsthread verlinken, okay?


----------



## Weltenbummler (8. Februar 2009)

ich hab das problem bei mid2abc das es bei mir unter vista immer eine fehlermeldung gibt "temp.tmp nich gefunden" kennt einer eine lösung oder ein anderes programm welches midis in abc umwandelt ?


----------



## Allsira (16. November 2010)

hiho
ein wirklich sehr schönes Tool, was man sich da runterladen kann.....nur leider reicht mein Englisch dafür bei weitem nicht aus. Gibts das ganze auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Kovacs (16. November 2010)

welches Tool meinst du (sind ja mehrere verlinkt)? Allerdings gibt es das meines Wissens nicht in deutsch, zumindest diese freien Tools nicht.


----------

